# Fahrer für Fotoshooting gesucht / Fulda



## strucky69 (17. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich suche Biker aus der nähe von Fulda die Lust hätte sich mal von mir ablichten zu lassen. Bin ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet der Aktionfotografie und würde mich gern mal an ein paar Shoots von Bikern versuchen. Stelle mir da was im Bereich Downhill oder Freeride vor. Habe schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Skateboard und Snowboardpics......wie gesagt ein bisschen !
Also Jungs und Mädels...meldet euch, würde mich freuen........Christoph


----------



## Lockedup90 (17. Januar 2008)

Hi also ich würde mich zur Verfügung stellen. Fahre Downhill. Am Samstag hat nen Freund von mir auch nen paar Foto's von mir geschossen mit seiner SLR.
Habt ihr ne Strecke in Fulda oder wo würdest du das gerne durchführen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Januar 2008)

Wäre vielleicht ganz gut wenn Du wie es üblich ist mal einige Arbeitsproben zeigen würdest. Da Du ja nach eigener Aussage schon Skateboard-Aufnahmen hast.


----------



## strucky69 (18. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
wie gesagt ich stecke da noch in den Kinderschuhen und hab da noch nicht so wirklich viel Erfahrung, da ich selbst mehr vom Snowboarden kommen und auch noch nicht so lange in Fulda wohne kenne ich hier leider keinen einzigen Biker bzw irgendwelche guten Bikespots, ich kann mir vorstellen das es vielleicht an der Wasserkuppe und Umgebung die ein oder andere gute Strecke geben wird. Also falls jemand mal Lust hat mich mitzunehmen oder sich als Versuchsobjekt zur Verfügung zu stellen.....würde mich freuen.

@lockdup 90.....schon mal vielen Dank, wir könnten das bei euch machen und könnte mir ja dabei auch gleich ein paar Tips von deinem Kumpel geben lassen.

Einen kleinen Eindruck über meine ersten Fotoversuche........lichtgallery.de

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Lockedup90 (28. Januar 2008)

Also die Foto's sind mal sehr nice. Also gib bescheid wann du lust und Zeit hast und ich stehe zur Verfügung.


----------



## strucky69 (29. Januar 2008)

schön das sie dir gefallen, würde gern mal was im Bikebereich versuchen, stelle mir was bei dämmerung und dann mit blitzen vor, habt ihr auch rampen über die ihr springt ? macht natürlich von der aktion auch eine menge her 

gruß
Christoph


----------



## Lockedup90 (29. Januar 2008)

h3h3 natürlich haben wir "Rampen" sonst wär das ja nicht richtiges Downhill sag ich mal.
Also kann mir bei Dämmerung auch schöne Foto's vorstellen muss halt nur sehen ob ich dann noch genug sehe!!


----------



## brooklyn333 (1. Februar 2008)

hi ....wo kann man denn hier in fulda Downhill fahren , wohne noch nicht so lange  hier


----------



## Lockedup90 (1. Februar 2008)

Also komme nicht aus Fulda, wenn du das denkst!!


----------



## marvin2111 (18. März 2008)

die bilder sind aber echt geil... also wenn du mal schöne shoots machen willst da könnte ich dir nur sagen bikepark winterberg wenn der wieder offen hat dann haste da jede menge möglichkeiten..

MfG marvin


----------



## bootsfd (28. Juni 2008)

also ich war mit ne kumpel vor ne wochen am florenberg da kann man ein ein paar nice fotos machen und es ist direkt fulda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (29. Juni 2008)

Also in Fulda gibts so richtig eig nichts, ein guter Dh track gibt es in Vacha und 7 km weiter nach Bad Salzungen, aber das ist schon weiter weg.
Singeltrailaction kann doch auch geil sein, oder ist das zu "wenig"


----------



## Horseslider (13. Dezember 2008)

strucky69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche Biker aus der nähe von Fulda die Lust hätte sich mal von mir ablichten zu lassen. Bin ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet der Aktionfotografie und würde mich gern mal an ein paar Shoots von Bikern versuchen. Stelle mir da was im Bereich Downhill oder Freeride vor. Habe schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Skateboard und Snowboardpics......wie gesagt ein bisschen !
> Also Jungs und Mädels...meldet euch, würde mich freuen........Christoph



hallo melde mich mal deine anzeige ist ja schon etwas älter mal sehen ob das noch egal ist grus Wolfgang


----------

